# Aal fast 4 meter



## ex-elbangler (22. Februar 2005)

;+ ;+ hab ich gerade gelesen auf Raubfisch.de http://www.raubfisch.de/artikelbeitrag/artikelbeitrag_67480.html

Aal fast 4meter, Fussball grossen kopf in Australien von Augenzeugen gesehen;+ 


Bin mal gespannt, ob man davon noch was hört.


Spinnen die in Down under.#c #c


----------



## Aali-Barba (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

Vielleicht war es so einer? So einer? Hier mal ein Kleiner mit Bild.

Und das Bild hab ich auch mal irgendwann gefunden, kommt wohl dem beschriebenen Monster recht nahe


----------



## leipziger21 (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

oder es war so einer


----------



## Kurzer (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

wenn das mal nicht ne große Pyton war...

Gruß


----------



## ex-elbangler (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

den conger kenn ich auch, klingt aber so als ob das im Süsswasser ist.


Der Langflossenaal wird ja schon Riesig, aber 4m glaub ich auch nicht.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

nur schade das es so weit weg ist...!
*Hätte direkt Lust mit ner "Partie" von Boardies das Preisgeld zu holen!*

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

Es handelt sich aber dabei um eine andere Aal-Art, als die die bei uns vorkommt !!!

Anguilla reinhardtii
http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.cfm?&genusname=Anguilla&speciesname=reinhardtii


----------



## Adrian* (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

vielleicht ne anaconda???  ;+


----------



## pro-carp (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

Moin,

in einer Uralten Blinker war mal ein Bericht über so große Aale.
Da waren ein paar zum Fischen in Neuseeland oder Australien und haben da auf diese Aale geangelt! Als Köder haben sie ein halbes Hähnchen verwendet! |supergri 
Ist kein Witz! Und dann haben so da solche großen Aale gefangen... Wie groß genau kann ich leider nicht mehr sagen, werden aber wohl ein gewissen Größe gehabt haben, wenn sie sich ein halben Brathahn einverleibt haben! :m


----------



## ex-elbangler (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

@ Franz

aber meinst du der wird so gross, ich habe mal was von max. 3m gehört.|kopfkrat


#c #c #c


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

 
keine Ahnung wie groß die tatsächlich werden können ! 

Aber rechne von der Größe ruhig mal den "Sensationsaufschlag" weg


----------



## posengucker (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

Hallo,

endlich der richtige Köder um einen 5 Meter Waller zu fangen 

lg
Pogu


----------



## ex-elbangler (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

Denk ich mir auch mal, das dort ein "wenig" übertrieben wurde.

Vielleicht verfolgt der Raubfisch das ja noch weiter, dann werden wir ja sehen was bei rausgekommen ist,

Vielleicht ist der Aal ja "nur" 2,5m|supergri |supergri


----------



## Acki (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

Hallo guckt mal hier http://www.aalfreun.de/modules.php?...le=article&sid=54&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0 :m Greetz Acki


----------



## harley (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

habe letzte woche ein bild in der zeitung gesehen. war wirklich etwa 4 meter lang und von 3 typen getragen worden, soll tot ans ufer gespült worden sein. mal schauen ob ich s noch irgendwo finde. ...
harley


----------



## ex-elbangler (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

Wär echt geil wenn du das Bild finden würdest,

interessiert glaube ich, nicht nur mich.


----------



## HD4ever (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*



			
				leipziger21 schrieb:
			
		

> oder es war so einer



jo .... so einen ähnlichen Bericht hab ich auch schon mal gelesen !!!
Sind ja wahre Aalungeheuer da unten !!!!  |bla:
aber 4 m .... na ja ....  |kopfkrat  #c


----------



## Leif-Jesper (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

Lasst uns die mal einbüregern|supergri und dann#a


----------



## Silverstar (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

Steht heute auch in der Bild Hamburg!

gruß


----------



## BigEarn (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

Große Aale hab ich Down Under in Neuseeland auch einige gesehen. Spätestens nach oder manchmal auch schon während dem Drill einer Forelle tauchten die Biester auf :m Wenn man dann den Fisch direkt am Ufer ausnahm hätte man sie glaub ich auch mit der Hand füttern können, aber irgendwie hatte ich doch Respekt vor diesen großen "Schlangen".#t  Hab dann beobachtet wie sie sich vor meinen Füssen die Innereien in einem Haps einverleibt haben. So schnell konnte man kaum gucken. Maul auf, Maul zu weg war alles, was man aus einer 6-7 pfündigen Forelle entnommen hatte. 
Aber 4Meter??? Das ist nochmal ein ganzes Stück größer als die Fische die ich gesehen habe. Die hatten vielleicht maximal 1,50. In dem kleinen Fluss sah das aber schon gewaltig aus. Mit 4 m hätten die ja gar nicht wenden können |supergri 
LAd mal ein Bild aus dem National-Aquarium Napier/NZ hoch, was ich gemacht habe. Ist zwar nicht so klasse geworden aber wenn man den Kopf des Aals rechts unten mit der Forelle links vergleicht kann man schon erahnen, was so am anderen Ende der Welt rumschwimmt.  
Nein, die Forelle war nicht 10cm groß! |supergri


----------



## ex-elbangler (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

@Bigearn

Hast du keine Lust bekommen solch einen Aal zufangen, wenn du die aale schon gesehen hast?


----------



## catch-company (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

Jepp, hab auch mal in einen alten Blinker-Artikel gelesen (von ca. 1993), dass dort unten solche "Feuerwehrschläuche" Ihr Unwesen treiben. Gefangen wurden die damals mit Lammkoteletts und Klavierdrahtvorfächern.

4 m halte ich allerdings auch in wenig übertrieben und wenn die BILD da dran war können wir garantiert 2 m abrechen.

@bigearn

Würd mich auch mal interessieren warum Ihr es nicht mal auf die Schlangen versucht habt?


Wenn die Teile auch bei uns heimisch wären, müssten wir uns wohl alle Gedanken um neue Dimensionen beim Räucherofenbau machen :m !

Grüße
Robert


----------



## schnorchel0815 (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

|kopfkrat Wusste gar nicht, daß die Wolke von Tschernobyl so weit gezogen ist!!|kopfkrat


----------



## wodibo (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

Ich frag mal per PN bei Ansgar in down under nach. Kann aber etwas dauern, da er irgendwie nicht mehr richtig im Board mitmachen will oder kann :m


----------



## BigEarn (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

Warum ich diesen Aalen nicht nachgestellt habe, dafür gibt es einige Gründe.

Der erste war sicherlich, dass ich voll damit beschäftigt war den Forellen nachzustellen  Das war nicht ganz einfach, da man viel klettern und wahnsinnig vorsichtig sein musste, da die Viecher verdammt scheu waren an "meinem" Fluss. Das machte die ganze Sache aber nur noch interessanter und spannender. Best fishing ever :k Einem dieser gierigen Aale ein Pfund blutiges etwas mit Haken anzubieten wäre dagegen recht leicht gewesen. Ich schätze man hätte keine 10 Minuten gebraucht um zumindest einen an den Haken zu bekommen.#c 

Der zweite Grund war meine Ausrüstung. Da ich mit dem Rucksack unterwegs war hatte ich natürlich nicht unendlich viel an Geschirr dabei. Meine kleine Bachrute mit 18er Schnur hätte nichts ausrichten können und die Brandungsrute wollte ich nicht mit durch den Busch schleppen. Stahlvorfach hätte darüber hinaus auch gefehlt und ohne wäre es wohl, auch wegen der vielen hindernisse schlecht ausgegangen, vor allem für den Aal.

Der dritte Grund war, dass ich auf meiner Reise bereits einen großen Aal beim Meeresfischen im Mündungsbereich eines kleinen Flusses gefangen hatte.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Zum Räuchern hatte ich da keine Gelegenheit. Deshalb versuchten wir, nachdem wir uns ewig mit dem Zerlegen herumgeschlagen hatten, verschiedene Arten der zubereitung aus. Allerdings war es nie wirklich mein Fall #t , so dass ich keinen weiteren aal mitgenommen hätte.
Die alten Großaale nur zum Spaß zu fangen und zu riskieren, dass sie den Haken tief schlucken (bei deren Gier warscheinlich) und verenden wollte ich nicht, da sie einen fantastischen Anblick im Wasser boten und auf meiner Forellenpirsch schon fast zu meinen Begleitern geworden waren  

Deswegen schwimmen sie immer noch, wegen den Forellen, meiner Ausrüstung und meiner Gutmütigkeit. |supergri


----------



## Kruse (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

Egal ob 2-Meter oder 4-Meter, einen Aal in so einer größe kann man schlecht schätzen, weil noch ( Kaum ) einer so einen Aal gesehen hat. Dann werden aus 2-Metern schnell mal 4-Meter


----------



## Kurzer (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

Mensch Jungs,

da bekommt man richtig Lust auf Aal angeln zu gehen. Wenn nur das Sch... kalte Wetter nicht wäre!

Gruß


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

Was kennt Ihr die nicht??? Davon fang ich jedes Jahr mindestens 20 Stück!


----------



## anguilla (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

...jaja, ich hatte gestern auch einen Aal im Drill, der hatte weit über 2m! 
Leider ist der Haken der Mormyschka gebrochen, bevor ich ihn durch's Eisloch bugsieren konnte... 

Im Ernst: Selbst der australische Aal wird keine 4m! Ich glaube, die Forellenzucht läuft nicht so gut...


----------



## catch-company (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

@ Raubfischer_RD

Na dann wil ich mal Deinen Räucherofen sehen :m ! |muahah: 

Nur Spiel!!!!


----------



## Tyron (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

bevor ich keine glaubwürdigen Bilder von solchen Monstern gesehen habe, glaube ich auch, dass 4m wohl sehr übertrieben sind. 

Ich lass mich aber gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen...

Gruß Tyron


----------



## anglermeister17 (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

Schätze auch, dass es höchstens 2-2,5m meter sind, weil eine Länge von 4m würde ja den größten Süsswasserfischen überhaupt- den Stören- Konkurrenz machen, das sehe ich als sehr unwahrscheinlich an!
KOF!!!


----------



## ex-elbangler (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

@Bigearn

wie gross war der Aal denn, den Du da im Arm hältst,#c 

War der Drill gut?

Sieht schon gewaltig aus, geiler Fang#6 #6 #6


----------



## Marcus van K (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

vor einiger Zeit (ein paar Jahre) habe ich mal gelesen, daß irgendwelche Tiefseeforscher kurz vor Grönland einen Glasaal im Schleppnetz hatten und der soll sage und schreibe fast 2METER gehabt haben. Das Netz lief auf knapp 2500meter. Beweisfotos kann ich leider auch nicht liefern. Also wäre dann n 4 meter All ja noch n Baby


----------



## anglermeister17 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

@Marcus van K: Kann es sein, dass du etwas "verwirrt" bist???? Glasaale sind Aalbabys, demzufolge sind sie frisch aus den Eiern geschlüpft. Und wenn das vieh 2m groß gewesen sein soll, will ich erstmal die Eier sehen. Jetzt mal ehrlich: Wie kommst du auf so einen Schwachsinn??? Haste einen getrunken
KEEP ON FISHING!!!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

..na
evtl.hat er sich ja nur in der Bezeichnung vertan ...& 
meint den Blankaal

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Tyron (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

Vielleicht hat er sich echt nur in der Bezeichnung geirrt, wollen hier doch keinem Lügen unterstellen und diese wär echt ne schlechte Lüge.
Naja, wäre gut, wenn der Betroffene selbst seine Aussage nochmal verbessern würde....

Gruß Tyron


----------



## ex-elbangler (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

@Anglermeister


er hat sich sicherlich nur vertan:g 

Ich glaub auch dir sind schon fehler passiert,

niemand ist perfekt.#6 #6


----------



## fishman (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

Kann schon sein, dass es in der Zeitung stand. Gemeint war sicherlich ein Aal dem die Pigmentierung fehlte und deshalb durchsichtig war. Mit der Bezeichnung Glasaal ist dann naturlich kein Aalbaby gemeint. In der Tiefsee gibt es noch so manches. Viele Fischarten sind dort ebenfalls durchsichtig.


----------



## BigEarn (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

@ex-elbangler

Ich hab den Aal leider nicht messen können, da ich kein Maßband in meinem Rucksack hatte. Konnten ihn deshalb nur auf ca. 120-130 schätzen #c 
Hat aber gereicht um mich zu erschrecken, als er neben mir im Wasser auftauchte |supergri


----------



## Jeep (1. März 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

der hat sich mit seinen 4m nicht verguckt... ich war an dem tag da schwimmen, ohne badehose, wenn ihr wisst was ich meine. fussballgroßer kopf hingegen ist etwas untertrieben --> verleumdung!

ne, mal im ernst. eine solche anomalie der natur (immerhin 100 % größer als alle bekannten vertreter seiner art) halte ich für ausgeschlossen, ebenso wie dass sich eine neue spezies unbemerkt in australiens gewässern breit macht. 
da war wohl eher der wunsch vater des gedankens, oder so ähnlich


----------



## Onkel Petrus (8. März 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

4m ist sicher |uhoh: Quatsch - oder aber es handelt sich hier gar nicht um eine Aalart, sondern um einen verirrten Meeresfisch - das wäre nicht das erste Mal (empfehle das Buch "von Riesenkraken und Tigerwölfen"-> Kryptozoologie), z.B. um einen Riemenfisch, dessen Verbreitungsgebiet man nicht einschätzen kann, der immer mal wieder auch im Süßwasser auftaucht und bereits Grund für viele Schockgeschichten gegeben hat. Der fußballgroße Kopf würde sich aufgrund seiner Kopfanhängsel auch erklären. Nach Meinung von Experten steckt der Riemenfisch übrigens auch hinter der uralten Seefahrerlegende von der Riesenschlange - bei 9m Länge nicht verwunderlich. Nur so ne Idee.:g


----------



## Hechthunter21 (8. März 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*



			
				harley schrieb:
			
		

> habe letzte woche ein bild in der zeitung gesehen. war wirklich etwa 4 meter lang und von 3 typen getragen worden, soll tot ans ufer gespült worden sein. mal schauen ob ich s noch irgendwo finde. ...
> harley


 
bin immer noch HEISS auf das Bild ...
gibt es neues!?|kopfkrat


----------



## Ansgar (12. März 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

Moin nochmals,

nachdem Wodibo mich jetzt bereits zweifach gebeten hatte, ich solle mich doch mal äußern, will ich dass denn nun endlcih mal machen (bin echt busy zur Zeit).

Also: 
größer werden die Aale natürlich, hatte ja schon mal davon berichtet.
Ne andere Aalart ist es, dass ist auch klar.
Einen Meeresfisch, der so aehnlich aussehen wuerde, 4m lang ist und sich böshaft in die Zucht hätte einschleichen können, gibt es in Australien nicht.
Man kann also davon ausgehen, dass es ein Aal ist.

Der Bericht sagt _''In den Medien Australiens wurde dem Riesen-Aal bereits der Spitzname „Nessies Nachwuchs“ verliehen'' _

Das wuerde mich ja mal brennend interessieren, welches hochrenommierte Blatt das gewesen sein soll, das so etwas geschrieben hat??!! Oder gar DIE MEDIEN- Also mehrere??? 
Eher ungewöhnlich, Aale tauchen sonst in ''den Medien'' überhaupt nicht auf - das sind für Australier nur Schadfische, nicht der Rede wert - und ich habe auch bisher nirgendwo was darüber gelesen. Und das obwohl nen 20Pfünder nichts aussergewöhnliches ist.... Und ausserdem ist Australien 25 mal so gross wie Deutschland - schwer vorstellbar, dass sich von Perth bis Brisbaine und von Darwin bis Adelaide alles um diesen Aal drehen soll... )
Aber der Autor des Artikels wird schon wissen, was er schreibt, der wird sich das wohl nicht aus den Fingern gesogen haben...

Und in der Forellenfarm? Das müßte dann ja in Tasmanien gewesen sein? 
Da wäre es noch weniger eine Überraschung, da nen Aal zu finden, da Tasmanien im grossen Stil Aale nach Europa exportiert. 
Und wenn dann evtl. dann eine Zeitung in Hobart da ne Meldung hatte muss man das nicht so ernst nehmen, In Tasmanien ist vieles anders. Ausserdem ist da vielleicht auch gerade nen Sommerloch in der Presse  ) 

Also, die Aale werden groß, aber 4m scheint mir deutlich übertrieben - und mit 3Mann tragen heisst ja nichts. Man kann auch nen 2m Fisch mit 3 Mann tragen. 

Warum man die Dinger nicht beangeln sollte, hat BigEarn in vorbildlicher Weise bereits auf Seite 2 erklärt. Da gibt es überhaupt nichts mehr hinzuzufügen...

Also, as usual all the best
Ansgar

PS: Für ganz interessierte gibt es Aal angel Touren mit Onken Tours oder so (und vermutlich vielen anderen Anbietern). Wer allerdings den ganzen weiten Weg nach Aus zurück legt um trotz der tollen aussergewöhnlichen Fischvielfalt da AALE ANGELN ZU GEHEN, der hat die Waffel heiss ) ) 
Ähm, ich meine, der müßte etwas fanatisch sein ...


----------



## BigEarn (12. März 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Für ganz interessierte gibt es Aal angel Touren mit Onken Tours oder so (und vermutlich vielen anderen Anbietern). Wer allerdings den ganzen weiten Weg nach Aus zurück legt um trotz der tollen aussergewöhnlichen Fischvielfalt da AALE ANGELN ZU GEHEN, der hat die Waffel heiss ) )
> Ähm, ich meine, der müßte etwas fanatisch sein ...


 
:m :m :m


----------



## ex-elbangler (12. März 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

Danke Ansgar,

also ist "der Aal" hier in Deutschland bekannter als in Australien,

Da ja die BILD auch schon von berichtet hat.

Danke


----------



## pc-rookie (12. März 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*



			
				ex-elbangler schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Ansgar,
> 
> also ist "der Aal" hier in Deutschland bekannter als in Australien,
> 
> ...


 
Das würde ja bedeuten, dass die "Bild" gelogen haben könnte!
Sowas...#d #d #d 
Ich bin empört!
Und so überrascht...:q 

Viele Grüße, 
PC-R


----------



## Congrio (29. April 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

Hab mal das englischsprachige Web durchforstet und bin auf einige Meldungen gestoßen. Die erste ist wohl der Originalbericht, der von Raubfisch.de 1:1 übersetzt wurde...

http://www.suntimes.co.za/zones/sundaytimesNEW/basket11st/basket11st1108971222.aspx

http://www.worldtravelwatch.com/archives/2005/03/australia.shtml

http://www.growfish.com.au/content.asp?contentid=3528

http://www.abc.net.au/news/newsitems/200502/s1308868.htm

http://archives.zinester.com/43520/40329.html

Es gibt noch weit mehr Berichte, aber alle ohne Bild und mit mehr oder weniger dem gleichen Inhalt. Neue Meldungen gibt es nicht und es klingt alles in allem ähnlich wie die Jagd nach dem Hundekillerwels aus Mönchengladbach. Ich persönlich versuch's weiter auf große Conger. Die gibt's und ich muß auch nicht ganz so weit verreisen


----------



## Frank 77 (14. September 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

Warum soll es in Australien keine 4m Aale geben, schließlich gibt es da ja auch ne Regenwurmart die bis zu 2m wird ! 


mfg


----------



## HD4ever (15. September 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

na das sind doch top-Aussichten !
schnell mal runter jetten, den Aal zur Aufbesserung der Urlaubskasse ( +1000 $ ) erbeuten und dann nach den anderen Schuppenträgern gucken .... :m
Als Räuchertonne empfehle ich ne Tonröhre von alten Wasserleitungen ....
die dürften ein paar Meter Länge haben - zur Not 2 zusammenstecken damit es für 4m reicht .... |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

paar Bilders von den bisher größten Exemplaren sind ja immer willkommen , 
aber über 2m hab ich noch keine gesehen ...... #d


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. September 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

Man stelle sich vor jemand würde son Ding beim Aalangeln am heimischen Kanal an den haken bekommen ... Also ich würd schreiend weglaufen   =)


----------



## HD4ever (15. September 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich würd schreiend weglaufen   =)



Ich würd mich schreiend draufwerfen um das Monster niederzuringen .... |supergri:m
wäre der Fang des Jahrtausends in Germany ....


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. September 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

Obwohl wenn ich bedenk was son Kilo Räucheraal kostet denn würd cihs genauso machen wie du   =)


----------



## LAC (21. November 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

Ich habe gestern an der dänischen Nordseeküste auch so ein Untier gesehen, war etwa 7,5 m lang - schwarz gefärbt - Ø ca. 12 cm und der Kopf war gefranst, am Ende war ein Schraubverschluss. Nun mache ich mir Gedanken, ob es ein Aal war oder ein Feuerwehrschlauch der durch die Wellen sich aalförmig bewegte. Kann mir einer helfen und hat einer ein Kochrezept parat? 
Grüsse aus Dänemark:z


----------



## arno (21. November 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*



			
				Lydum Art Center schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gestern an der dänischen Nordseeküste auch so ein Untier gesehen, war etwa 7,5 m lang - schwarz gefärbt - Ø ca. 12 cm und der Kopf war gefranst, am Ende war ein Schraubverschluss. Nun mache ich mir Gedanken, ob es ein Aal war oder ein Feuerwehrschlauch der durch die Wellen sich aalförmig bewegte. Kann mir einer helfen und hat einer ein Kochrezept parat?
> Grüsse aus Dänemark:z



Mh, Kochrezepte für Feuerwehrschläuche?!?
Da muss ich mal nen Freund fragen, der ist in der feuerwehr!|supergri


----------



## Aali-Barba (21. November 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

Wird zeit für ne größere Truhe, glaub ich |kopfkrat 

Außerdem überlege ich gerade, ob der Tischräucherofen die richtige Wahl war, oder ob ich nicht doch aus der Thyssen Auflösung einen Stahlwerkskamin an Land ziehen sollte., |supergri


----------



## arno (21. November 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Wird zeit für ne größere Truhe, glaub ich |kopfkrat
> 
> Außerdem überlege ich gerade, ob der Tischräucherofen die richtige Wahl war, oder ob ich nicht doch aus der Thyssen Auflösung einen Stahlwerkskamin an Land ziehen sollte., |supergri


Zu spät, den haben doch schon die Chinääsen gekauft!


----------



## Reisender (21. November 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> Zu spät, den haben doch schon die Chinääsen gekauft!


 

|kopfkrat |kopfkrat  Wie das ??? ich dachte immer die Essen alles Roh...und Räuchern nicht|wavey:


----------



## Aali-Barba (21. November 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> |kopfkrat |kopfkrat Wie das ??? ich dachte immer die Essen alles Roh...und Räuchern nicht|wavey:


 
Die nehmen die als Einmachglas für Glaskonger :q


----------



## arno (21. November 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> |kopfkrat |kopfkrat  Wie das ??? ich dachte immer die Essen alles Roh...und Räuchern nicht|wavey:




Ne, Mike, das sind doch die Japsianer die alles roh fressen!
Wundert mich nur, das die noch keine Salmonellenepedemie hatten!
Die Schinääsen, kochen doch alles, oder DÜNSTEN, Katzten und so weiter..!|muahah:


----------



## LAC (23. November 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Wird zeit für ne größere Truhe, glaub ich |kopfkrat
> 
> Außerdem überlege ich gerade, ob der Tischräucherofen die richtige Wahl war, oder ob ich nicht doch aus der Thyssen Auflösung einen Stahlwerkskamin an Land ziehen sollte., |supergri


 
Hallo,
der Stahwerkskamin aus der Tyssen Auflösung wäre der richtige Räucherofen gewesen - leider habe ich die Bestie abgezogen und mit erstaunen festgestellt, das sich in der Röhre 2 kleine Aale befanden - muss wohl ein Muttertier gewesen sein. Nun warte ich mal ab, ob diese Kleinen auch eine Grösse von 7,5 m erreichen und ebenfalls einen Schraubverschluss bekommen- damit ich sie im Stahlwerkskamin zum Räuchern aufhängen kann - Danke für den Tipp. #6
Gruss aus Dänemark


----------



## Counter-Striker (23. November 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

Ist ja erstaunlich was es nicht alles gibt. Nun will ich aber auch mal ein Beweisfoto sehn ^^


----------



## Seebaer (23. November 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*



			
				Frank 77 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum soll es in Australien keine 4m Aale geben, schließlich gibt es da ja auch ne Regenwurmart die bis zu 2m wird !
> 
> 
> mfg


 
Welche Hakengröße benutzen die zum Wurmangeln :q  oder angeln die mit Wurmstückchen??#6


----------



## Browning-Fanatic (23. November 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

veilleicht wars ja  nur ein gewöhnlicher dem mann dem auf schwanz rumgetrampelt wurde bis er in die länge ging.


----------



## Browning-Fanatic (23. November 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*



			
				Browning-Fanatic schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht wars ja nur ein gewöhnlicher dem
> auf schwanz rumgetrampelt wurde, bis er in die länge ging.


|kopfkrat


----------



## LAC (25. November 2005)

*AW: Aal fast 4 meter*

Gestern habe ich wieder einen langen Aal am Fliessgewässer gesehen - ich habe einen richtigen Schreck bekommen. Leider stellte sich heraus, dass es ein schwarze Strumpfhose in Spagatstellung war. 
Schade dass der Innereien schon ausgeweidet waren, sonst hätte ich sie mitgenommen.
Grüsse an Alle und wenn mir jemand ein Bild und den Text von diesem 4 m Aal zuschicken würde - wäre ich ihm dankbar.

|laola:|laola:

Hier eine neue Spezie: _Conger hüpferli  _
Fangplatz: Anglerboard


----------

